# Wild Saltwater Creatures.



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are some pics I took while on vacationion in the Philippines. Every low tide part of an old coral reef area start to appear and some of the fish are stranded on some of the pools. Some of them are just way to fast to take pics. Not much fish as they all hide and super fast to take a clearer pic.

More pics http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aqua...-scuba-diving-spear-fishing-snorkeling-12420/


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

More pics
This type of sea start moves really fast

































































I like the color of thos hermit crab.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome pics, I love being able to see them in their natural habitat, such beautiful colors. Thanks for sharing. I especially love the Goby.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Earl, great fun. I love your fishing photos as well. You know I snorkel and scuba everywhere except your country. Last time I was there, I did not have time to do a trip out. 

My daugther loves to collect shells. Any chance to bring me some for her


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

O.C.D Fishies said:


> Awesome pics, I love being able to see them in their natural habitat, such beautiful colors. Thanks for sharing. I especially love the Goby.


That area got plenty of goby species and some colorful gobies too but I did not able to take pics of them as they hide whenever I get close.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> Earl, great fun. I love your fishing photos as well. You know I snorkel and scuba everywhere except your country. Last time I was there, I did not have time to do a trip out.
> 
> My daugther loves to collect shells. Any chance to bring me some for her


Next time you end up in the Philippines let me know as I know where the good area to go fishing big fish, snorkel and scuba diving.

Again I forgot to take some shells. I'll ask my ex girlfriend as she got some.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Mantis Shrimp!!!

thats awesome EL!!!

very cool photos man..


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

beN said:


> Mantis Shrimp!!!
> 
> thats awesome EL!!!
> 
> very cool photos man..


Thanks! I got hit by a mantis shrimp before when I was 11 years old. It got that needle like claw.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

OUCH!!!!

those things are nasty little buggers eh.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

cool pics esp the mantis shrimp, any idea what kind that is?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

beN said:


> OUCH!!!!
> 
> those things are nasty little buggers eh.


It's all good I got my revenge. I bbq that shrimp and it was good. Used to catch lots. My last vacation when I came back I didn't see much. People were over fishing them and some corals were destroys too by dynamite fishing and some large anchors too.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> cool pics esp the mantis shrimp, any idea what kind that is?


Not sure what species of mantis shrimps. I've seen many with different colors and patterns.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

I remember stepping on one of those sea urchins when I was a kid. Freakin spikes penetrated my entire foot!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

gmachine19 said:


> I remember stepping on one of those sea urchins when I was a kid. Freakin spikes penetrated my entire foot!


They that you have to pee on it to get rid left over spikes. Well any acid actually works.


----------



## corad96 (Nov 24, 2010)

Those are some awesome pictures!


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

beach combing is always awesome, some pretty awesome pics!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

corad96 said:


> Those are some awesome pictures!


Thank you!!!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Chronick said:


> beach combing is always awesome, some pretty awesome pics!


Yes it's the best!!!! I used to catch my salt water fish in this area for my tank. Caught a lot of grouper and lionfish and moray eels.


----------

